# Analog Cut-Off Dates Set



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess it's really going to happen this time. The FCC has released the dates when area TV stations will cut off analog, in the wake of Congress pushing back the digital deadline from Feb. 17 to June 12. The major commercial network stations in Cincinnati and Dayton (and Louisville & Lexington) will wait until June 12, despite some talk about trying to switch immediately after May sweeps end May 20.

Next to go will be Covington's WCVN-TV (Ch 54) and all of KET on April 16, as previously announced.

Then the Cincinnati, Dayton and Oxford public TV stations -- which are still working out their merger plans -- pull the plug on May 1. The Christian TV programming on Ch 43 in Richmond (WKOI-TV) also will cease analog on May 1. (Digital viewers already know that Ch 43 has aggressively programmed five subchannels.)

Waiting until June 12 are Chs 5, 9, 12 & 19 in Cincinnati, and Chs 2, 7, 22, 26 & 45 in Dayton.

Stations had to give their new transition dates to the FCC by Tuesday. The FCC has posted two lists, those switching early and those waiting until June 12.

Credit: http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbc...8681-67a4858f4ad5&sid=sitelife.cincinnati.com


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks rob!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Both of the FCC links are broken now.

Update:
They are working now.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Odd. KLRU in Austin (PBS) has been saying 3/31 for the cutoff and their web site still does, but this document says April 16...


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Politicians should stay the hell out of it. What happens if the last 3 people in the US still have not gotten with the program? Are these bozos in Congress going to push it back again?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

KUSA (NBC) and KMGH (ABC) Denver are switching April 16. 

FOX, CBS and both PBS stations are waiting until June.


----------

